# Photo of the Month of August 2014



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We are now accepting entries into the August photo of the month!

We will look to close this August 25th to give time for a winner to be chosen and posted within the month.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

First picture is Maybaline.
Second picture is Sunshine.
Third pic is Snow White.
Fourth picture is Cole.
Fifth picture is Jewel with her chicks.
The last picture is Flash with my daughter. I was not sure if people could be in the picture, sorry if it is not ok.


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Several pictures.


----------



## chickenfan (Aug 25, 2014)

my bantam hen I think


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Duckies having some fun!

Matt
partridge rock bantam breeder
Www.poultryrocks.com


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 20, 2014)

here are a few photo from my farm


----------

